# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  BALUN

## gigas fm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 
Μήπως γνωρίζει καποιος να μου πεις σε τι χρησιμεύει το Balun και τον τρόπο κατασκευής?
Έχω δει πολλά στο διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη.
Η σπείρες που το τυλίγεις έχουν να κάνουν με τη συχνότητα?   και σε τι Φ πρέπει να τυλιχθεί?
Σας ευχαριστώ .

----------


## matthew

Απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει όσον αφορά τα Baluns, βασικά υπάρχουν μερικοί διαφορετικοί τύποι που κάνουν και διαφορετική δουλειά και χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογα με την κάθε περίπτωση.
Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται σαν μετασχηματιστές εμπέδησης (voltage baluns) και βοηθούν στην σωστή προσαρμογή της κεραίας (κυρίως για συρμάτινες οριζόντιας πόλωσης ή με κλίση) στην κάθοδο (ή στις καθόδους αν χρησιμοποιείται συνδυασμός ασύμμετρης γραμμής με συμμετρική πχ κεραία G5RV) και τον πομποδέκτη. Άλλες φορές χρησιμοποιούνται σαν στραγγαλιστές ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (RF chokes, αλλιώς και current baluns) για να μπλοκάρουν την επιστροφή των εναλλασσόμενων ρευμάτων στο σασί του πομποδέκτη (Common Mode Currents) από κεραίες που δεν έχουν αντίβαρο (πχ οριζόντιες με τροφοδοσία στο ένα άκρο ή κατακόρυφες χωρίς radials, δηλαδή τεχνητή γη) ή δεν είναι γειωμένες.
Τώρα, σχετικά με την κατασκευή τους, η διάμετρος του φερρίτη έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ που θα διαχειριστεί το balun. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η ισχύς, τόσο μεγαλύτερη και η διάμετρος. Για τον αριθμό των σπειρών είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Λίγες σπείρες για υψηλές συχνότητες και περισσότερες σπείρες για χαμηλές συχνότητες. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δες και τα παρακάτω.
https://www.eznec.com/Amateur/Articles/Baluns.pdf
http://www.hbphoto.com/Radio/Baluns_101.pdf
https://static.dxengineering.com/pdf...ct%20Balun.pdf
http://www.philipstorr.id.au/radio/t...and%20UnUn.pdf
http://www.rason.org/Projects/balun/balun.pdf

----------

αλπινιστης (12-04-18)

----------


## gigas fm

δηλαδή για να καταλάβω είναι απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ για ένα δίπολο? η δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία αν δεν το έχεις...

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

> δηλαδή για να καταλάβω είναι απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ για ένα δίπολο? η δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία αν δεν το έχεις...



Σάκη ισχύει το δεύτερο. Εάν τροφοδοτείς την κεραία σου με RG...ή παραπλήσιου τύπου γραμμή μεταφοράς π.χ. AIRCOM PLUS, H-100 κλπ (μη συμμετρική), μπορείς να
δημιουργήσεις ένα είδος BALUN από το ίδιο το καλώδιο, κάνοντας 1-3 στροφές διαμέτρου 15-20 εκ. στο σημείο ακριβώς πριν την σύνδεση με την κεραία.

----------


## matthew

> δηλαδή για να καταλάβω είναι απαραίτητο αξεσουάρ για ένα δίπολο? η δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία αν δεν το έχεις...



Για ένα απλό δίπολο θα χρειαστείς μόνο RF choke δηλαδή current balllun για την κατάπνιξη της RF που μπορεί να επιστρέψει στο shack. Η πιο απλή λύση είναι αυτή που είπε ο Θανάσης πιο πάνω.

----------


## gigas fm

Τελικά κερδίζει κάνεις κάτι από όλο αυτό βάζοντας τέτοιες  παραμέτρους πριν την κεραία?

----------


## matthew

Εννοείται πως κερδίζουμε αλλιώς δεν θα βάζαμε τέτοιες συσκευές επάνω στις γραμμές μεταφοράς. Αυτά που κερδίζουμε είναι: καλύτερη προσαρμογή της κεραίας στον πομποδέκτη. Αυτό σημαίνει λιγότερα στάσιμα κύματα, πιο εύκολος και γρήγορος συντονισμός, καλύτερη απόδοση των κεραιοσυστημάτων και αποφυγή επιστροφής της RF πίσω στον πομποδέκτη. Σχετικά για την προσαρμογή των κεραιών διάβασε και στο τεύχος 169 του 5-9 Report. http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...T%20vol169.pdf (Για τα baluns δες στις σελίδες 48-53).

----------


## gigas fm

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για της σημαντικές πληροφορίες 
,θα σου ήταν εύκολο να μου πεις συγκεκριμένα για τα FM αν η σπείρες διαφέρουν από τους 87.5-108mhz ?

----------


## matthew

Για τη μπάντα που ρωτάς εφόσον χρησιμοποιηθεί ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 50 Ω σε απλό δίπολο δε χρειάζεσαι voltage balun αλλά ένα current balun (RF choke), το οποίο όπως είπαμε μπορείς να το κάνεις με το ίδιο το καλώδιο απλά τυλίγοντας 3 σπείρες πριν την τροφοδοσία της κεραίας. http://ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm

----------


## aris52

> Για τη μπάντα που ρωτάς εφόσον χρησιμοποιηθεί ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 50 Ω σε απλό δίπολο δε χρειάζεσαι voltage balun αλλά ένα current balun (RF choke), το οποίο όπως είπαμε μπορείς να το κάνεις με το ίδιο το καλώδιο απλά τυλίγοντας 3 σπείρες πριν την τροφοδοσία της κεραίας. http://ham-radio.com/k6sti/balun.htm



50Ohm-balun.jpgεδω ειμασται

----------


## gigas fm

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73268εδω ειμασται



Σε ευχαριστώ για τη φώτο...
Τι καλώδιο χρησιμοποιείς  και πόση είναι η διάμετρος του σωλήνα?
Γιατί ο παραπάνω συνάδερφος μιλάει για 3 σπείρες 15-20 εκατοστών διάμετρο,και από ότι φαίνεται  στη φώτο σου δεν είναι τόσο αλλά λίγο μικρότερο.
Παίζει κανένα ρόλο αυτό?

----------


## aris52

Σε ένα τούμπο πλαστικό σωλήνα διαμέτρου 5cm τυλίγουμε από 3-6 σφικτές σπείρες ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου(κοντά η μία στην άλλη) και στερεώνουμε το καλώδιο πάνω στο τούμπο με πλαστικούς σφικτήρες.
Στην αρχή και στο τέλος του καλωδίου μπορούν κατ΄επιλογή να προσαρμοσθούν και κοννέκτορ τύπου Ν RF για σύνδεση με πομπό και κεραία αντίστοιχα.

----------


## gigas fm

Το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο τι τύπου είναι?

----------


## aris52

RG58 απλο και οικονομικο Σακη

----------


## gigas fm

Η μέθοδος με τα 15-20 εκατοστά διάμετρο είναι το ίδιο η έχει διαφορά?

----------


## aris52

Σχεδον τα ιδια πρακτικα η σωστη μεθοδος ειναι αυτη που ανεβασα οχι οτι δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο που σου ειπε ο Παλαιμαχος (πιο απλα) :Rolleyes:

----------


## gigas fm

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολλή για όλες αυτές της πληροφορίες...

----------

